# Destin Bridge Fishing



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Ok, I generally fish offshore but lately the seas on the weekend have been extremely rough for my 20' boat. The forecast again calls for rough seas on Saturday (4-6).

I was wondering what are the flats boats that are fishing around the Destin Bridge fishing for and what is the setup and bait of choice? The bridge area lately has been crowded so it's obvious the bite is on. Also,when is the best time to fish around the bridge? I tried pitching a gold spoon into the muddy water last week without any luck.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Put down a live pinfish, pigfish, minnow on a Carolina rig ... That's what we always use with the best results there.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *reelfinatical (4/16/2009)*Put down a live pinfish, pigfish, minnow on a Carolina rig ... That's what we always use with the best results there.


Thanks Amanda, I was starting to think nobody knew how to fish the Destin Bridge but yet there's been a ton of boats there the past couple of weeks!


----------



## jamessig (Oct 3, 2007)

You might want to try some shrimp on a carolina rig near the pilings for sheepshead also. I've always preferred the slack current near and shortly after high tide when the water is clear and I can target the sheepies I can see.


----------



## michael c (Dec 28, 2008)

Most of the people I've seen out there recently (myself included) have been getting sheepies... that might be why you didn't get much response to the question about reds. I've had good luck right after the tide starts to go out... seemed like they were hot right after the muddy bay water came through. Just my take on it.

Got about six days worth of blackened sheepie, so I'm happy.

I've been using light (6 lb) tackle and live shrimp, carolina rig or a single splitshot.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks for the responses guys, maybe I should have made it more generalized and not just for Reds. At this point I'm just ready to catch fish, it's been really rough offshore so time to learn the inshore tricks.


----------

